# 7L sistema tubs, half price at coles.



## Dazza91 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that Coles have 7 litre sistema tubs half price this week. I have heard that alot of people use them for hatchie racks. Cheers


----------



## AaronR (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up will head down they are great click clicksclicks


----------



## wildthings (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah great thanks  they are perfect for clickclacks and I thought that's where the name came from, u know, click clack when u open and close haha


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 30, 2013)

Just cleaned out my local Coles. The 7 litre ones are perfect for carpet hatchlings.


----------



## sutto75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Guys just a heads up keep an eye on the coles Online shopping as they have online only specials and i have seen lots of sistema on these specials. You can also get them with click n collect and your first delivery is free.
and no this is not a paid add LOL


----------



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol yep I got lucky when I went shopping earlier this week. For $2ish it's a very cheap temporary enclosure


----------



## yommy (Aug 30, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Just cleaned out my local Coles. The 7 litre ones are perfect for carpet hatchlings.



they also make good egg containers for incubation too... great little tubs cleaned out my locale coles as well


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 30, 2013)

perfect timing for eggs and hatchys


----------



## Dazza91 (Aug 31, 2013)

No worries guys. I plan on building a small rack, mainly just for the practise and a new project but it will eventually be used. Hope everyone could find enough in stock lol.


----------



## yommy (Aug 31, 2013)

I use them as hatcho tubs but they also make great egg boxes come incubation time


----------

